# Where to locate market goat pen?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My daughter's picking up her first 4-H market goats next month, a pair of commercial Boer bucklings. We need to get a pen set up for them and I'm trying to figure out where to locate it relative to our dairy goat pen. I am a little worried about them potentially bringing CL or unfamiliar parasites onto our place so I thought I'd put them a decent distance away but still within sight of the dairy herd. If they can see each other, will they be frustrated at being apart? Will they call to each other? Or will they be content with the little "herd" in their own pen and ignore the other goats in the distance? We have close neighbors so I'm eager to keep the noise to a minimum.


----------

